# Rampant Domestic Violence in Asian Family



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2009)

I for one am shocked


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 25, 2009)

*THAT*, is just so bloodly cute!


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 26, 2009)

That made my morning! Now, if he can still do it when the kid's a teenager, I'll be REALLY impressed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2009)

That is hilarious!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 26, 2009)

Must be a student of George Dillman.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm SHOCKED!!! :tantrum: I'm Outraged!!! that I didn't think of that when my kids were that age. 

That was great and incredibly cute

Thanks Don


----------



## still learning (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, That was "fun" to watch..,

...the child falls flat..too....brave kid..........Aloha,


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2009)

That was fabulous!  I now have a huge grin on my face.  A splendid way to end the day - thanks Don.


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn that dude has chi!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 26, 2009)

hehehe


----------

